
Five hundred goats save the Ronald Reagan library from wildfires - robaato
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/oct/31/goats-save-ronald-reagan-library-wildfire
======
tpmx
Now that is a constructive, thinking-outside-of-the-box solution.

Maybe something the rest of CA can be inspired from?

